# Disque dur freenas illisible sur mac



## bmael (3 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Juste une petite question : j'avais monté un NAS avec freenas équipé de 3 disques : un tout petit pour le système et 2 gros en RAID1 pour les données.
En fait, les échanges réseau étaient beaucoup trop lent (machine sans doute trop ancienne) donc j'ai tout démonté et je voulais juste récupérer les données présente sur les disque durs.

Via FreeNAS et le réseau j'en avais pour 66 heures.

J'ai donc voulu monter un des disques sur mon mac mais impossible de le monter. Il n'est pas reconnu. Il n'a peut-être même pas de table de partition ? 

Comment puis-je faire ?

PhotoRec arrive à retrouver des choses mais il met des numéros au lieu du nom des fichiers.

Si je comprends bien, la table des partition est sur le système FreeNAS et les disques de stockage ne sont pas lisible indépendamment.


----------

